# Installing club plaques



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Some cars are easy to do like my Cutlass or Impala. Others like my Lincoln make it hard because the plaque will not fit between the seat and the glass. Lets see some solutions on how to hang plaques on some of these harder cars.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 29 2008, 11:37 AM~10973935
> *Some cars are easy to do like my Cutlass or Impala. Others like my Lincoln make it hard because the plaque will not fit between the seat and the glass. Lets see some solutions on how to hang plaques on some of these harder cars.
> *


hmmm...why wouldn't it fit?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

If i try to put a plaque behind the back seat of my lincoln it sits at a bad angle. i'm just gonna have to make some brackets.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 29 2008, 04:46 PM~10975567
> *hmmm...why wouldn't it fit?
> *


 angle of the back window wont allow for the usual plaque between the back seat install.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i always made a bracket for mine. so this way you do gat the angle just right.
then i weld it behind the seats and bolt it up in place.

here is mine now in my lac


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

hang it from the roof


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 1 2008, 12:43 PM~10988932
> *i always made a bracket for mine. so this way you do gat the angle just right.
> then i weld it behind the seats and bolt it up in place.
> 
> ...


is that another big body drop in the works :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 1 2008, 08:24 PM~10993467
> *is that another big body drop in the works :0
> *


 :biggrin: maybe, maybe not :0  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 30 2008, 10:09 PM~10984555
> *angle of the back window wont allow for the usual plaque between the back seat install.
> *


that must be one big ass plaque.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Its a solid cast brass old school plaque from Sophisticated Few. The problem is not necessarily the mounting point, it's a clearance issue. If you look at the second picture you can see that the rear window really leans in and the back seat is right underneath it. I considered hanging it from the roof, but am trying to figure out a mount that would be strong enough. The brass plaques are heavy.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

can you bend the mounting stripes at a 45 then mount it. we put my sons Luxurious plaque in mine to see and it fit but your plaque looks bigger. If that don't work find a club with a shorter name :roflmao: 













J/k about the club :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
The plaque is a cast brass, not a laser cut steel, so bending it was worrying me. I have come up with a way, but it will require welding a bracket that will come up and over the seat. Then screwing it to the back of the plaque. Since I will be removing the legs to do this perhaps I will try to heat it today and bend them like you said.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Bent them and they still did not fit. They were making contact with the glass. So I bent them back.


----------

